# LOST in Brenham, Texas



## maggie38 (Jun 26, 2011)

Female, she is microchipped, went missing off our ranch during the day, 4 1/2 yrs. old. 
My family is desperate to find her. I followed exact what was on the list to find her, and still missing. So if you see her, please please contact me 
Thank you for everyones help.


----------



## maggie38 (Jun 26, 2011)

*LOST Brenham,TEXAS*

Female, she is microchipped, went missing off our ranch during the day, 4 1/2 yrs. old. 
My family is desperate to find her. I followed exact what was on the list to find her, and still missing. So if you see her, please please contact me 
Thank you for everyones help.:uhoh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have heard wonderful things about findtoto.com

Also, if Texas has a Lost Dogs facebook forum, they can be wonderful. Lost Dogs of Wisconsin on facebook has a lot of hints and suggestions for finding a lost dog, including trapping in cages and leaving unremovable scent trails.

https://www.facebook.com/findfido#!/findfido?sk=wall

If you are on Facebook and can post a picture of her, I (and others) can share it.

I hope you find your girl soon.


----------



## maggie38 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you for giving me tips.. 

We did findtoto.com.. came up with some leads but .. it did not pan out. Thank you for your suggestion, I checked and they did not have anything on facebook for lost dogs-texas  I grew up with golden's all lived till 12 to 14 years, always had one.. this is the first time this has happened to me. So heartbroken, but I am not going to give up.. she was my girl and so loving and sweet.. everyone fell in love with her. She was super needy.. but I am a stay at home mom, so I could spoil her. Hoping she will come home soon,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Make sure you give people a way to contact you, in case you don't come back here all the time and post on Craigslist, FidoFinder, Petfinder and Petharbor.
Also, need to post a pic and description of her.
*
COULD THIS BE HER?
http://houston.craigslist.org/laf/2474516222.html*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Check all of the shelters, humane societies near you*

Be sure to check all the shelters and humane socs. near you.
There is a Golden Here
* NEED OUT @ Shelter RIGHT AWAY - OVER LIMIT, PLEASE HELP SAVE a LIFE*

What date was she lost?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FidoFinder, PETHARBOR, PETFINDER*

Here is FidoFinder link

Found Dogs - Fido Finder

Petharbor link

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

PETFINDER
FOUND PETS
Found Pets
LOST PETS
Lost Pets


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Contact your microchip company. Even if you haven't paid the yearly fee, I believe they will let you pay it and then the company will send emails out and notification to all vetsand shelters in your area.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I live in the Dallas area, and am a volunteer at the rescue group. Please give me more information on the dog. Approx weight, color (Lt? Red? Md?), her name she responds to. I know you are between Austin and Houston...but you just never know. Contacting the Houston and Austin rescue groups would be good too.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

LOST DOGS - BASIC SEARCH PROCEDURES



When searching for a lost dog WHAT TO DO ASAP , to create a flyer, hand it to pet food stores, vegetable stands, gas stations, animal control officers of surrounding towns, police department,:

Lost Pets

Lost Dog Search provides information on searching for lost dog, creating flyers, trapping, and lost dog prevention.

The below websites are user friendly.

POST your LOST pet here as well as view the FOUND pets section on each website.

craigslist: tats-Unis - classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events

(select appropriate state and be sure to view the Pets Category and Lost and Found Category)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder

Fido Finder - Where Lost Dogs Are Found w/ PICTURE

Fido Finder - Where Lost Dogs Are Found

LostandPound / Lost and Found Dogs / Lost and Found Cats / Lost and Found Pets / Free Service to Reunite Lost and Found Pets with Their Owners

Leave food & water outside door normally used when walking the dog, as well as something with a familiar scent, such as the dog’s blanket, crate, toy, owner’s smelly shirt or used pillowcase. Try to keep items dry. Dogs may return to where they bolted from at any time, familiar place or not.

Create a FLYER with picture of dog. Post and distribute quickly (read: ASAP!)

Call surrounding towns’ ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICER (ACO) immediately, no matter what the hour. If necessary, leave a message.

You can call a town Police Department’s non-emergency number to get the name/phone number of each ACO. The ACO may be full or part time. Some towns share, big cities may have several. Ask who picks up dogs hit by cars. Get a flyer/picture to them ASAP. They need detailed descriptions.

Next, get flyers to police dispatch, veterinarians, shelters & rescue groups, kennels, dog groomers/walkers/sitters, feed and farm & pet supply stores in area.

Visit restaurants big/small, rubbish transfer stations or local “dump”.

Go to doughnut shops, convenience food stores, golf courses, amusement parks, airports, senior centers, churches, libraries, fire stations, athletic fields and junkyards.

Contact the managers of Dept. of Public Works, Highway, Parks & Recreation, School Grounds, Cable, Gas and Electric companies and give them a flyer for the employees to view.

Tape flyers on your vehicle while in area for maximum exposure & publicity 

A brief ad with picture in local newspaper is helpful. See if local “free” paper will run an ad for you.

Stay “ahead” of dog & go to homes within a 3-mile radius and hand out flyers. Skip around if necessary, but cover key areas. Be sure to post at intersections, school districts and athletic fields. If you have time & helpers, the search area can be expanded immediately or on an “as needed” basis. It is better to talk to people in the area than to stuff a mailbox (not legal). Leave flyers on windshields, under flowerpots, in newspaper bins, etc. The newspaper carriers might help by giving flyers to their customers. Give flyers to people walking dogs, joggers/walkers, mail delivery trucks, FED EX, UPS, landscapers, construction crews and rubbish/recycling trucks.

Smile, be polite, courteous & always on a positive note. Go to search areas with flyers at different times throughout the day/evening. Make people aware that they are vital to successful lost dog search efforts.

Reinforce “Do Not Chase - Call US”. Tell everyone if they see flyers posted, the dog is still missing.


----------



## maggie38 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for all everyones help. I posted a picture of her on my profile pic. I hope that it is showing up. I contacted the Houston Golden Beginnings. They shot a e-mail to rescue groups. 
She has been missing since April 2, 2011 around 7:30 p.m. She is a Pure Bred Golden on the smaller side. She is around 45-60 lbs. She has medium to red to sometime her coat gets lighter. I posted her on Houston Spca website, and Lostadog.com


----------



## maggie38 (Jun 26, 2011)

I called the microchip company last week to see if anyone has called in. She was wearing a collar with tags at the time. She has never ran off, and she always sticks with her bud, my 14 yr. old Yellow Lab, who is really different, and sad that she is gone. It is sad. 
I put her back on the Country Store .. KWHI radio, just in case someone thinks she got dumped,


----------



## maggie38 (Jun 26, 2011)

My e-mail is [email protected], I try to check this site everyday .. but school is out and I have wild three yr. old so it is hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Email me a pic of her and tell me where to post on here and I will post her pic

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Could this be her?
Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in League City, TX - Fido Finder




Be sure to look on Petfinder, too!



Found Pets



Email to a friend

ID: 440119

I've named her Kas

posted — 08-24-2011

Golden Retriever

Young, Female

I found this puppy on the side of the road, and she has no tracking chip. I've been attempting to find the owners, and hopefully, they contact soon. She's very friendly, and very quiet. She's got ear mites, but I'm trying to clear them out for her since they bother her so dearly.

Owner: 

San Antonio, TX
603-583-2006
Email this ad's author


----------

